# This is how you cheat kids!



## svt2001 (Nov 16, 2014)

Annual Halloween candy binge aftermath.  I didn't count calories, but I think I pushed close to 10K.


----------



## friendofzeus (Nov 16, 2014)

sugar is one thing my stomach can't do in bulk dude, that's crazy. you probably broke 10k calories easy. you'd only need like 13 or 14 of the fun size snickers to hit 10k cals


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations on the diabetes!


----------



## Sherk (Nov 16, 2014)

10000 cals from candy is easy. I'm sure many children did the same after Halloween. I second DJ's comment.


----------



## svt2001 (Nov 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Congratulations on the diabetes!



Ha,  Gracias!  I'm getting my feet cut off next week.

The blood sugar spike and eventual drop wasn't as bad when compared to other simple carb meals that have 5% of the calories however.  Probably due to all of the fat in candy and cookies slowing absorption.

Plus, it has been an annual tradition to binge on Halloween every year since I was a kid.  I honestly see myself being 50 years old and downing Snickers like there's no tomorrow.  It's just not Halloween without a binge.

Am I alone here fellas?


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 17, 2014)

svt2001 said:


> Am I alone here fellas?



Yes, Winford Brimley says hello and welcome to the club


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 27, 2015)

YOU ARE GREAT. CAN YOU SHARE SOME WITH ME? LOL...


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice!!


----------

